# YEMA YMHF1002 - "Flygraf"



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour à tous,










Je viens tout juste de recevoir la










*FLYGRAF*
YMHF 1002​
de la collection 2008 "Time of Heroes", dont je possède déjà quelques exemplaires (Sous-Marine, Master Elements, Landgraf)

Je refais l'historique brièvement : en 2008, je commence ma collection ; à cette époque YEMA lance une gamme complètement barrée avec des modèles énormes. Je flashe ? Exclusivement concentré sur les montres mécaniques, je jette mon dévolu sur la _Sous-Marine_ (la seule auto de la série), mais je garde toujours en tête ces modèles bodybuildés aux designs bien déjantés&#8230; récemment j'ai enfin pu mettre la main sur une _Landgraf_ marron, et aujourd'hui, c'est au tour de la _Flygraf_ tout acier à cadran bleu.

La montre a vécu. Elle a clairement été portée régulièrement, mais est dans un état convenable&#8230; le verre est un peu marqué, mais rien de choquant, et les photos du vendeur était tout à fait conformes à la réalité de l'objet. À moins de 80 €, ça me convient ?

Elle est arrivée avec boîte, papier et maillons supplémentaires. Hormis à un micro-ajustement à la boucle elle était (quasi) à ma taille&#8230; je verrai si je rajoute un maillon ultérieurement, pour être un poil plus à l'aise.























La grosse surprise, c'est le bracelet ?

Première bonne nouvelle, c'est un *22mm*, c'est donc du standard ??

Impressionnant, on n'est pas loin de Breitling ? Super épais, et bien fini ; la boucle est la même que celle de la _Sous-Marine_, mais la partie 'déployante' a l'air encore plus costaude (ce qui n'est pas peu dire).









Le cadran est d'un beau bleu foncé, mais il tire sur le violet sur les photos ? (c'est souvent le cas, avec mon apn)

À noter les chiffres des minutes inclus dans les index (première fois que je vois ça)



La partie chrono est renvoyée à l'espèce de tableau de bord (la trotteuse est en central), sur lequel on retrouve :

secondes du chrono ;
totaliseur 30 minutes ;
le mode 24h.



Encore une belle bête, mais moins gigantesque que ce à quoi je m'attendais&#8230;



&#8230; et pour une montre typée "pilote", c'est pas du tout choquant.

La famille s'agrandit ?



Très content de cette petite Madeleine de Proust


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tres sympa cette flygraph. Elle est de quelle année ?


----------



## gverso (Jul 29, 2014)

je crois avoir lu qu'elle était de 2008, joli line-up de montres typées "pilote"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jhdscript said:


> Tres sympa cette flygraph. Elle est de quelle année ?





gverso said:


> je crois avoir lu qu'elle était de 2008, joli line-up de montres typées "pilote"


Merci les gars ?

Absolument, 2008.

Collection "_Time of Heroes_", de l'époque où Louis-Éric BECKENSTEINER (ancien patron de SEIKO France) était aux manettes.

Une aventure qui a hélas tourné court, suite à la faillite du principal actionnaire Chinois _Peace Mark_.

C'est dommage, parce que leur gamme était vraiment épatante, avec un renouvellement assez audacieux des modèles historiques de la marque (on était très loin des rééditions actuelles).

Je commençais tout juste ma collection à l'époque, et j'avais bien accroché sur tous ces modèles gigantesques ?


----------

